# Underage Children & No Child Seats



## Bostic (Dec 14, 2017)

FUber needs to really fix the issue with minors having accounts and parents trying to get their child under 7yo a ride without a child seat.
Yesterday I drive from 9am till 7pm in Sydney and had 22 trip requests.
Of the 22 I accepted 20 as one was a 4.12 rating and the other was received when I was in gridlock on William street and could not do a U-Turn at the Crown St & William St lights to pick up a Pax behind me.
Of the 20 trips I accepted, I was only able to complete 8.
7 of the trips were children in school uniforms ranging in age from 13 to 17. Cancelled and moved on.
The other 5 trips not completed were Parents with children under 7 (4-6) with no child seat in sight. Cancelled and moved on.
At least I was able to get the cancellation fee on 8 of the 12 trips cancelled as the other 4 the riders cancelled as the pickup time was under 5 min.

FUber should add the Family option they said they were going to implement in October 2017 so the Pax can order cars with Child Seats. At least Go Catch has that feature.

Also they need to deactivate all the riders who have accounts when they are under 18 (as per their T&C's)
I lost out yesterday with all the waster time going to pick up riders and than have to cancel.
It seems that when you report a rider for being under 18, FUber does nothing (just the cut and paste response).


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I have a 7 year old so her booster is always in my van. Don't have the infant seat anymore. If I drive and her booster is in my van would it be cool to offer as an option? With urban sprawl here I can't see many trips being minimum when it finally arrives so there's a good chance most will be more than the cancel fee. Assuming of course that the parent is there and this isn't unaccompanied.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Bostic said:


> FUber needs to really fix the issue with minors having accounts and parents trying to get their child under 7yo a ride without a child seat.
> Yesterday I drive from 9am till 7pm in Sydney and had 22 trip requests.
> Of the 22 I accepted 20 as one was a 4.12 rating and the other was received when I was in gridlock on William street and could not do a U-Turn at the Crown St & William St lights to pick up a Pax behind me.
> Of the 20 trips I accepted, I was only able to complete 8.
> ...


As long as they are making money, and the liability is all ours, they have no incentive to change. The only time they change is if they start losing money, or a bad incident happens with lots of press coverage.


----------



## Krusty (Jan 26, 2018)

Bostic said:


> FUber needs to really fix the issue with minors having accounts and parents trying to get their child under 7yo a ride without a child seat.
> Yesterday I drive from 9am till 7pm in Sydney and had 22 trip requests.
> Of the 22 I accepted 20 as one was a 4.12 rating and the other was received when I was in gridlock on William street and could not do a U-Turn at the Crown St & William St lights to pick up a Pax behind me.
> Of the 20 trips I accepted, I was only able to complete 8.
> ...


You are probably not the sort of driver uber is looking for and you will be weeded out eventually.


----------



## BuckleUp (Jan 18, 2018)

Bostic said:


> It seems that when you report a rider for being under 18, FUber does nothing (just the cut and paste response).


You would be so lucky as to have an actual human muppet spend 15 seconds copying and pasting.
In actuality, it's an AI bot that chooses from a number of responses based on keywords in your complaint/email, and fires an email back.
AI bots are much much cheaper to run than muppets... they don't need frees coffee/tea/biscuits and toilets.


----------

